
Carbon dioxide levels lower than thought during super greenhouse period - lugg
https://phys.org/news/2017-10-carbon-dioxide-thought-super-greenhouse.html
======
lugg
Can anyone better versed in this suggest what the revelation might do to
current climate models? - assuming they use a carbon/temperature ratio of some
form?

